# What is the Difference



## Linda61 (Mar 2, 2011)

Prepping is coming along, but I want some oatmeal, but there are several different types, can anyone tell me the difference in taste and cook time of rolled oats vs quick oats. I usually by quick oats, but it is getting hard to find from the long term suppliers


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

I got this from Wikipedia. Hope it'll help:

*Rolled oats* are traditionally oat groats that have been rolled into flat flakes under heavy rollers and then steamed and lightly toasted. The oat, like the other cereals, has a hard, inedible outer husk that must be removed before the grain can be eaten. After the outer husk (or chaff) has been removed from the still bran-covered oat grains, the remainder is called oat groats. Oat groats are a whole grain that can be used as a breakfast cereal. *Steel-cut oats* are oat groats that have been chopped into smaller pieces and retain bits of the bran layer. Since the bran layer, though nutritious, makes the grains tough to chew and contains an enzyme that can cause the oats to go rancid, raw oat groats are often further steam-treated to soften them for a quicker cooking time (modern "quick oats") and to denature the enzymes for a longer shelf life.

Rolled oats that are sold as oatmeal usually, but not always, have had the tough bran removed. They have often, but not always, been lightly baked or pressure-cooked or "processed" in some fashion. Thick-rolled oats are large whole flakes, and thin-rolled oats are smaller, fragmented flakes. Oat flakes that are simply rolled whole oats without further processing can be cooked and eaten as "old-fashioned" oatmeal, but more highly fragmented and processed rolled oats absorb water much more easily and therefore cook faster, so they are sometimes called "quick" or "instant" oatmeal. Oatmeal can be further processed into coarse powder, which, when cooked, becomes a thick broth. Finer oatmeal powder is often used as baby food. Rolled oats are also often the main ingredient in granola and muesli.

Whole oats are an excellent source of thiamine, iron, and dietary fiber.


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

from personal experience ...

Quick Oats = 1 min on stove or 1-2 min in microwave
Old Fashioned = 5-6 min on stove or 3 min in microwave
Steel Cut Oats = 6-8 min on stove or 5-6 min in microwave

*IMO* ... Quick Oats is a wee bit better than baby food, Old fashioned Oats have texture and flavor even without adding anything (but add your dehydrated fruit and it's really yummy), Steel Cut Oats is a whole different ballgame. Reminds me of the not very creamy 'Cream of Wheat' my mom used to force me to eat. Lots of texture (grainy) but just didn't seem like oatmeal to me. Still trying to find a use for the ones left in the package.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I store the old fashioned oats, lets see I think we got 50 pounds on hand right now. Stored in mylar bags what we vacuumed an triple sealed. Accordin ta LDS church these should keep 30 years stored in a cool, dark an dry place like this.

Now, don't pay much attention ta brands, generally they all come off the exact same production line an just go inta a different package. I work with a feller who's wife is employed by a cereal company. I get all the oatmeal I wan't fer a few smoked chickens. She tells me it be the same oatmeal no matter which brand ya buy. The funny thing be with use by dates. There different! Same product with different storage times, ain't that a hoot!

I'm gonna keep storin more, cause it be such a usefull product an ya never know, could be bartered off fer other things later on. Take advantage of a good deal when ya can I always say!


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I store the old fashioned oats, lets see I think we got 50 pounds on hand right now. Stored in mylar bags what we vacuumed an triple sealed. Accordin ta LDS church these should keep 30 years stored in a cool, dark an dry place like this.
> 
> Now, don't pay much attention ta brands, generally they all come off the exact same production line an just go inta a different package. I work with a feller who's wife is employed by a cereal company. I get all the oatmeal I wan't fer a few smoked chickens. She tells me it be the same oatmeal no matter which brand ya buy. The funny thing be with use by dates. There different! Same product with different storage times, ain't that a hoot!
> 
> I'm gonna keep storin more, cause it be such a usefull product an ya never know, could be bartered off fer other things later on. Take advantage of a good deal when ya can I always say!


 for storage, you're better off storing whole oats,groats, then instead of having steam rolled oats(which don't store very good) as in oat meal when the SHsTF you can loosen up the grinder plates and run the whole oats tru and make steel cut oats which means that the whole oats are just broke up a little. we cook these in a rice cooker and they're great with a few blue berries and a little honey, we also put a cup full in a loaf of whole wheat bread.


----------



## Linda61 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone, very helpful information. I think you are right about the whole oats, but as of yet don't have a grinder and is kind of at the bottom of my prep list since I am not very far along yet. But if I get the luxury of time I will definately take a look at that thanks again :flower:


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Try steel cut oats in oatmeal cookies... different texture that the rolled stuff but, IMO, they really work well.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Here be a link ta the LDS storage site, You'll see rolled oats in there long term listin as keepin fer 30 years.

Longer-Term Storage-30 Years or More

Now, it be great if ya can store regular oats an grind what ya need, but if yer not able ta do that, by all means store what be available to ya.

I have access ta nearly free oatmeal, so I take advantage a that an store lots of it in a vac sealed mylar bag. Lots a companies (well known in the prep world ta boot) sell oatmeal fer long term storage, so it be a viable option in my humble opinion.

Never pass up a opportunity ta store somthin yall will eat. The worst thing ta do is store somthin ya don't like, cause it only gonna make tough times harder.


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

CulexPipiens said:


> Try steel cut oats in oatmeal cookies... different texture that the rolled stuff but, IMO, they really work well.


Thanks for the idea ... have used as fiber 'filling' in meatloaf etc but hadn't even thought of cookies .. gonna make some tonite.


----------



## UrbanMan (Feb 23, 2011)

Linda61,

I buy Steel Cut Oats in #10 cans from Honeyville Grain - a 70 ounce can for $9.99, Honeyville also lists them as aka Irish, Scotch or Pinhead Oats,...not sure I like that connotation (I'm Scotch descent).

I have a case (6 cans) of Honeyville Steel Cut oats on hand, and probably 20 to 24 lbs each of instant oats and the Old fashioned oats, which I have vacuumed packed. Honey stores well and goes good with oatmeal. 

I have also used a little powdered milk in the oatmeal. I plan on oatmeal being a staple for my family. In fact I'm getting hungry for it just writing this - need to order some more!

UrbanMan


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I posted a long-winded spiel about oats here:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/shelf-life-various-food-items-not-cans-2588/


----------

